# Lowrance unit and SMIS Suzuki



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I needed a gateway for my Tohatsu, which was basically an adapter for the plug on the motor. I think Suzuki has one built in already though.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah it does. I think the issue is that I am using end terminators instead of end resistors. 

I have been on the phone with lowrance and they say this is going to be the issue as everything else seems good to go


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

The right terminators should come with the starter kit. For some reason, the directions on a NMEA 200 set up is made out to be way more complicated than it should be. Someone recommended to watch some youtube videos, which I did, and it clarified quite a bit and simplified what a backbone and a NMEA network meant.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I ordered the parts from a. Suzuki dealership unfortunately they weren’t too informed on how to setup a network and gave a lot of misinformation and no terminators and not enough tees. 

Pretty sure/hopeful the correct Resistor terminators will solve the issue.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Still nothing. All is correct per lowrance and Suzuki. I’m going to send the engine interface harness back and have them send me another one I think it may be defective. 

If that doesn’t work I’ll send it back and get an analogue one.


----------



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

There is 2 different Suzuki interfaces, depends on model year of motor.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

JustFish said:


> There is 2 different Suzuki interfaces, depends on model year of motor.


Mine is a 2020 df25a. it needs the 3.5.4.one, just swapped out the one i had in the hopes it was defective and this cures it


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

William Odling said:


> Mine is a 2020 df25a. it needs the 3.5.4.one, just swapped out the one i had in the hopes it was defective and this cures it


Did you ever get it figured out?


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

ChaisinTails said:


> Did you ever get it figured out?


I forgot I started this thread lol

yes I did. I needed the complete cable against what I was advised by my local Suzuki dealer. I bought the correct one and it’s working great. Logs hours, rpm, fuel level and burn rate, battery, everything I could need.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

I’ve got a 30hp I’m about to wire. Looks like I need the 3.5 interface as well as the smis to sds adapter. Not a lot of info out there on this! Did you have the incorrect interface or nmea components?


----------

